# Notification Push Facebook



## Alsvartr (17 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir à tous,

Problème "simple", je n'ai plus les notifications Push avec Facebook, tout est OK niveau réglage dans le centre de notification, le problème se situe dans l'application Facebook, tous les choix (message, commentaire, identification, demande d'ajout...) sont décochés, et lorsque je souhaite les cocher pour activer les push, je voix bien le  &#10004; apparaitre, mais la page se rafraichie et ensuite la case est de nouveau vide... impossible de cocher les cases, désinstallation + réinstall de l'appli n'ont rien changé...


----------



## Alsvartr (26 Janvier 2014)

Up? Suis je vraiment le seul à avoir ce problème ?


----------



## PierreBurgi (11 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour ! 

J'ai exactement le problème que le tien ! 

As-tu trouvé des solutions ?

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h43 ----------

Aussitôt bidouillé, aussi tôt trouvé !!
alors j'ai procédé à pleins d'actions différentes, essaye les toutes :
Paramètres iOS, 
Désactiver les notifications, réactiver, effacer le compte depuis les réglages, 
enlever l'autorisation d'accès à Facebook dans "Autoriser ces apps à utiliser votre compte"
Supprimer le compte Facebook des réglages, se re-connecter à son compte.

Maintenant côté paramètres de l'application Facebook, aller dans paramètres des notifications
adresse électronique, cocher "Toutes les notifications sauf celles pour lesquelles vous avez annulé l'abonnement"
aller dans "Mobile Push" et t'aura, normalement toutes les cases que t'as coché au pif, qui seront cochées memes après actualisation.


----------



## kirby_33 (1 Mars 2015)

Bonjour, je ne suis pas un utilisateur de la pomme mais j'ai eu exactement le même problème sous Android (Galaxy S4) avec l'application facebook.
Les notifications facebook ne fonctionnaient plus. Dans le menu de l'application facebook Paramètres du compte > Notifications > Mobile Push toutes les cases sont décochées mais il est impossible de cocher une case car elle se redécoche toute seule.
Réinstaller l'application ne change rien. Si vous essayez avec le compte de quelqu'un d'autre (qui n'a pas ce problème) vous observerez que son compte marche très bien sur votre téléphone... Bref c'est bien un bug sur votre compte facebook.
Maintenant, voici ce qui a fonctionné pour mon cas:
Allez dans dans Paramètres du compte > Notifications > Adresse électronique et choisissez "Toutes les notifications, sauf celles pour lesquelles vous avez annulé l'abonnement". Si vous y êtes dejà, basculez sur le second choix déconnectez vous, reconnectez vous et revenez sur ce premier choix.
Après cette étape, vous pouvez retourner dans le menu Paramètres du compte > Notifications > Mobile Push et dans mon cas il était enfin possible de cochez les cases.
J'espère que cette expérience servira à quelqu'un.
++


----------



## Swebz (30 Mai 2015)

Ca a marché pour moi, Merci Kirby.


----------



## math65 (16 Mars 2019)

Bonjour,

Je n’ai plus les notifications, alors que tout est coché, de plus elles marchent sur un téléphone Android.

Avez vous ce souci?

Bonne journée,
Mathieu.


----------

